# Seasons Poll



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 21, 2015)

*Today is the summer solstice, the longest day of the year!
You get these sunglasses when you go by Isabelle.
When is your favorite time of year? *


----------



## Enny156 (Jun 21, 2015)

Summer is definitely my favorite season! I tend to grow tired of the game sometime during fall/winter then I pick it up again in late spring, hoping that my favorite villagers haven't moved away. But I have promised myself that if Bones or Goldie moves in I'll play as often as it takes to make sure they'll stay!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 21, 2015)

Fall. Autumn brings about Halloween, Hunting Season, Colorful leaves and cool temperatures <3 Many of the things I love the most are in the Fall!!


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

Love winter because of snow, I've never seen it IRL.


----------



## ams (Jun 21, 2015)

Spring! I live somewhere with extreme winters, so spring is the biggest relief and the happiest time of year for me.


----------



## tobiochan (Jun 22, 2015)

Fall because the trees and the grass look really pretty! :'D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 22, 2015)

Definitely the fall time. Part of my town name is named after that season.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2015)

Winter. I don't know how anyone can not like winter. Every other season is literally just a color change, whereas winter actually has some uniqueness to it.


----------



## peachy13 (Jun 22, 2015)

It used to be fall, but now I really like summer. I get to do stuff like swim in the pool, lake, beach, and just enjoy the sun. Fall is definitely beautiful though.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2015)

I like winter the most because of Christmas/Toy Day and you get to make Snowman, Snowmam, Snowboy, and Snowtyke. Fall is a close second, though. I really like the color change and the holidays. (Hallowe'en and Thanksgiving/Harvest Festival)


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 22, 2015)

*Fall is winning! Anyone disagree with that?*


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 23, 2015)

I love spring. The lush greens of the grass and trees during spring are so pretty.


----------



## jobby47 (Jun 23, 2015)

I really like winter and summer, they are my favorite seasons.


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 23, 2015)

Winter for the different vibes it has.


----------



## milkyi (Jun 23, 2015)

Spring, I'm a sucker for pink trees


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jun 24, 2015)

I love the winter season probably because I always miss this season in Animal Crossing because I am really busy playing other games during those time. I would soon like to spend Christmas with my villagers


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

Summer, because there's more bugs/fish to catch and it looks green and lush.

And I like the sound of the cicadas


----------



## Opal (Jun 26, 2015)

Mine depends in which country I am. Autumn is my favourite, but if I'm in a country where there is a lot of snow, then winter 

Same thing for ACNL, I like both seasons


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 28, 2015)

Love Fall, the colour is so warm


----------



## pika62221 (Jul 1, 2015)

In New Leaf, the still most recent game, it's summer, because I got it summer, 2013. See a connection?


----------



## WonderK (Jul 2, 2015)

Fall is actually my favorite season. It would only seem logical that's it's my favorite season in Animal Crossing as well.


----------



## biker (Jul 3, 2015)

Fall all the way. Not too hot, not too cold.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 4, 2015)

I think people often get bored with the current season after about a month. Fall is probably the most popular because people miss it the most. A lot of people were complaining about winter during winter, and now it seems like people miss it. Summer has the least number of votes because it's summer right now and people already want to move on to fall. If you were to do this poll in winter, I bet the results would be different.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 4, 2015)

Fall, I love the colours and such


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 4, 2015)

Winter for sure!
I do love all of the seasons, but Winter is always the one I look forward to the most.
It's so beautiful and I always feel at peace when it snows.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 4, 2015)

Tbh, I love all the seasons and I'm glad they exist in the game. They all have their own perks and uniqueness. 

I chose spring, though, as I find it has the most comfortable weather IRL and because my birthday's in spring.


----------



## sleepel (Jul 4, 2015)

I forgot I was in the General AC Discussion thread for a moment so I voted for Fall by accident, lol. My favorite is either Spring or Summer because of the greenery and vibrant colors that contrast with it.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 4, 2015)

While Fall is my favorite season in real life, I much prefer Spring and Summer in Animal Crossing, especially Summer.  I love how green everything is, and vibrant.  Sure there's not as many fun events as the other seasons, but it's my favorite season for just walking around and doing my random town stuff.


----------



## sarcatstic (Jul 8, 2015)

suuuummer~​


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 11, 2015)

I love Winter in AC. Its my fav season in RL too. 

I wish it was Winter now


----------



## Lively (Jul 12, 2015)

Spring, the trees are really pretty during that time.


----------

